# Male betta with African Dwarf Frogs



## Dabs (Feb 27, 2014)

The title says it, I'm giving this combination a shot. I got 2 frogs with my 1 betta. When I first added them to the tank my betta got in ones face and flared. (First time I've seen him flare)... It scared me so I had net in hand ready to break up anything that might have happened, but nope. My frog stayed still through the flare and my fish just lost interest. It's now their bedtime and after monitoring them all day, I'm hoping these guys can all get along. I would love to hear some of your experiences with this fish/frog combo!


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

How big is the tank.. I tried this combo once a very long time ago (first betta) Did not go well.... I had a large bowl was not a good plan...


----------



## Dabs (Feb 27, 2014)

It's a 5 gallon. What happened in your experience?


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

mine was smaller... well the guy at the pet store called me a liar and said this never happens but I am pretty sure my frogs ate my betta... and then one frog ate the other... not 100% but that was what it looked like to me..


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

also had no where for them to hide etc, like I said was a long time ago and the guy at the pet store said all would be fine in the bowl...


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I've never had a problem keeping them together in tanks of at least 5 gallons. Have not tried in anything smaller.


----------



## Dabs (Feb 27, 2014)

Superach said:


> mine was smaller... well the guy at the pet store called me a liar and said this never happens but I am pretty sure my frogs ate my betta... and then one frog ate the other... not 100% but that was what it looked like to me..


I had one kill my goldfish as a kid, totally crazy. He had been alone for years before my Goldie intruded though. This morning everyone is alive, I'm struggling I get my
Frogs fed. Going to get more hiding spots soon, they keep digging in the gravel


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You had a dwarf frog kill a goldfish? Are you sure you didn't have a African clawed frog instead of an African dwarf frog? Dwarf frogs are but a tiny fraction the size of a goldfish. If anything is be worried about the goldfish eating the frog.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I have three ADF's, a betta, 2 oto's and schools of neon tetras and black neon tetras in a 29 gallon planted tank. They all ignore each other.

I quarantined the frogs and the betta together in a 10 gallon and that was no problem at all.

In the past I had African clawed frogs and they did eat many fish.

The way to tell the difference between dwarf and clawed frogs is the dwarfs have webbing between their toes on the front feet. Both types have back claws.


----------



## Dabs (Feb 27, 2014)

It was a dwarf frog before for sure and so are these guys. The
Goldfish was teeny And was gone in the morning so I figured it was the frog. This time around The betta was flaring and nipping the frogs when I wasn't visible to him, they had to be seperated. :/ oh well it wasn't meant to be


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

Mine was also an african dwarf frog!! for sure!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

This is a question that is asked of us many many many times. The overwhelming majority of responders have not had any problems. Of course the sample size I'm considering is significantly larger than this thread


----------



## Senshine (Nov 15, 2012)

I had two ADF in with a betta in a planted 10 gallon tank. The betta was 
interested in the frogs but he never attacked them. The problem I had that led 
to separation was the betta pigging out on any frog food I put in the tank 
before the frogs could get to it. His belly ended up so big it looked like he was 
about to burst :shock:


----------

